# Maggots in hive



## Brackin (Jun 21, 2009)

A week ago a friend called to tell me about a hive in a storm down tree. The tree had split so comb was in good shape and bees were going about their bee business. An hour or so later had 5 frame of brood/ stores and what I thought was a good amount of the bee's.


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

so what about the maggots.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Maggots in a beehive anymore is most likely small hive beetles...but yes, tell us more.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

That or hive moths...


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

I was guessing hive moths too.... been through that...


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Did the 'maggots' look like these?

http://www.coloss.org/beebook/II/wax-moth/2


----------

